# Happy to announce Bailey has been oopsie free for over a month!&#3



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

It just occurred to me the other day that Bailey has been accident free for the past month... don't remember the last time I had to clean up some pee or poop!









(insert sarcastic tone) ...and it only took 8 months to get here!!!









Some babies are faster than others so just wanted to put this out there for those with young ones still learning... there is light at the end of the frustration tunnel!!!!









~Leslie

Ohhh... and he even has been great about running to ring the bell to go outside even if he's upstairs or in the basement!!! For some reason this had been the hardest thing for him to grasp... lazy booty used to just pop a squat where ever when not on the ground floor!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Go Bailey! Go Bailey


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

Way to go Bailey!!!

I wish human babies pottied trained as easily as our canine babies.









Karyn


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

wahhh you suck.









But congrats!! I'll be very happy when I can post my dog success story!!!


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

what a big boy you are bailey, congrats









Lilly


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Way to go Bailey!!!


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Congratulations to you.

Of course, I hope you were knocking on wood the whole time you were typing this message.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Yay Bailey























You are such a big boy!!


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

> Congratulations to you.
> 
> Of course, I hope you were knocking on wood the whole time you were typing this message.
> 
> ...



darn skippy!!!!


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah Bailey! You are Mensa material compared to Puddy! It took him 2 whole years!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Way to go Bailey!!!
> 
> I wish human babies pottied trained as easily as our canine babies.
> 
> ...


Ever read "Toliet Training In A Day"? It worked for me with both my sons... my daughter outsmarted us and did it on her own before we were "ready".










Bailey, WAY TO GO DUDE!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Good job Bailey.


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

Yep..they sure are different, aren't they?

Congratulations to Bailey and to his "mum"! I know it takes alot of hard work and effort. Maggie was quick to learn when she was just a baby...and started ringing the bell quickly.....now MOLLY ON THE OTHER HAND.....GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR......at 6 months, she CHOOSES where she will go WHEN she wants to go. Little squirt! She KNOWS SHE is not to go in the house and she goes outside, too..but she saves JUST ENOUGH to make droppings and wet spots on our carpet and floors, too. She is a little monkey! I swear!! I sometimes wonder if we left the pee pads down too long although our breeder almost threatened to take her away from us if we let her out of the house in our yard for ANY REASON before she was 16 weeks old. I honestly was afraid she would do that so I relented and made her stay inside. Now...she will NOT TRAIN!

What do I do?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Yep..they sure are different, aren't they?
> 
> Congratulations to Bailey and to his "mum"! I know it takes alot of hard work and effort. Maggie was quick to learn when she was just a baby...and started ringing the bell quickly.....now MOLLY ON THE OTHER HAND.....GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR......at 6 months, she CHOOSES where she will go WHEN she wants to go. Little squirt! She KNOWS SHE is not to go in the house and she goes outside, too..but she saves JUST ENOUGH to make droppings and wet spots on our carpet and floors, too. She is a little monkey! I swear!! I sometimes wonder if we left the pee pads down too long although our breeder almost threatened to take her away from us if we let her out of the house in our yard for ANY REASON before she was 16 weeks old. I honestly was afraid she would do that so I relented and made her stay inside. Now...she will NOT TRAIN!
> 
> What do I do?[/B]


It sort of sounds like she is marking. That's what males do when they mark. They save some to use for marking.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Yay!!!!!!


----------

